# Interesting



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2018)

I realized, this past weekend, while watching my youngest in her Aikido class, that I learn more about taijiquan from reading books about Aikido than I do reading books about Taijiquan.

Just wanted to note that.


----------



## Buka (Nov 5, 2018)

I wish I was near you right now, I'd like to have a couple hour conversation on that. Rather interesting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2018)

Buka said:


> I wish I was near you right now, I'd like to have a couple hour conversation on that. Rather interesting.



If your ever in my neck of the woods, stop by for a tea or coffee and we'll discuss


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 5, 2018)

Buka said:


> I wish I was near you right now, I'd like to have a couple hour conversation on that. Rather interesting.


I’m not too far away from him. You can beat up on me too, then tell me some new (to me) stories of random celebrities you’ve crossed paths with.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 5, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> I realized, this past weekend, while watching my youngest in her Aikido class, that I learn more about taijiquan from reading books about Aikido than I do reading books about Taijiquan.
> 
> Just wanted to note that.


Could it be that most of the MA have more in common at their core than they have differences?  We tend to do a great job focusing on those differences and not looking for the similarities until those similarities figuratively (or sometimes literally) smack us in the face every now and then.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Could it be that most of the MA have more in common at their core than they have differences?  We tend to do a great job focusing on those differences and not looking for the similarities until those similarities figuratively (or sometimes literally) smack us in the face every now and then.



There are more similarities than many notice or want to admit, IMHO. And we spend to much time focusing on, and discussing those differences while ignoring the similarities until, as you said, they smack us in the face. 

I see a lot of similarities between Taijiquan and Aikido and I have learned much about applications within taijiquan by watching Aikido...the applications are not exactly the same, but similar and rather eye opening.

I also see a lot of similarities between Xingyiquan and JKD too, . And I believe that way of thinking has gotten me kicked off the Xingyiquan Christmas party guest list....but that is stuff of another thread


----------



## vince1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> There are more similarities than many notice or want to admit, IMHO. And we spend to much time focusing on, and discussing those differences while ignoring the similarities until, as you said, they smack us in the face.
> 
> I see a lot of similarities between Taijiquan and Aikido and I have learned much about applications within taijiquan by watching Aikido...the applications are not exactly the same, but similar and rather eye opening.
> 
> I also see a lot of similarities between Xingyiquan and JKD too, . And I believe that way of thinking has gotten me kicked off the Xingyiquan Christmas party guest list....but that is stuff of another thread



My Aiki Jiu Jitsu teacher is a also Taijiquan Master. So yes they both have Chin Na incorporated into the system but originated from Tai Chi.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 5, 2018)

Buka said:


> I wish I was near you right now, I'd like to have a couple hour conversation on that. Rather interesting.


@Xue Sheng this was my first reaction, too. 

(How did I miss this thread when you posted it?)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 5, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Could it be that most of the MA have more in common at their core than they have differences?  We tend to do a great job focusing on those differences and not looking for the similarities until those similarities figuratively (or sometimes literally) smack us in the face every now and then.


Every time I’ve wandered into some other art - whether cross-training, seminars, or just MA play dates - I always learn something new about my primary art.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Every time I’ve wandered into some other art - whether cross-training, seminars, or just MA play dates - I always learn something new about my primary art.



Learned a lot about Xingyiquan from JKD and surprisingly I am learning a lot about Sun Style Taijiquan from my exposure to JKD


----------

